# What kind of vacuum do you use?



## lulutoo (Mar 30, 2009)

No, not on your dog, on your floors! I have broken three vacuums in the past few months because one of my dogs sheds A LOT!!!!!!!! He looks like an Anatolian shepherd mix, but might be lab or GSD mix. He was a rescue pup. Anyway, I can not keep up with his shedding and it is driving me crazy. I need suggestions for a high powered vacuum that can keep up and any other helpful hints.

BTW, I brush, comb or furminate him at least once a day and he is on high quality foods.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Will he let you vacuum him? I use to vacuum my old horse and he loved it. Might help cut down on the hair on the floor.


----------



## lulutoo (Mar 30, 2009)

He's kinda freaked by it. I guess I could keep trying...


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

I use a Bissell Power Groom and love it it picks everything up and it only coast me about $120 heres a link http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10603462


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

They are kinda expensive, and I finally broke down and bought one last Christmas, but I love my Dyson Ball vacuum cleaner. So easy to use, and never loses its suction. Love, Love it! And eventho' they are expensive alot of stores give gift cert. when buying them, or a free Dyson hand vac. So that is cool! They do come with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## allan (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know what type of flooring you have but a Home Depot Rigid ShopVac does wonderful in my Grooming shop.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll second the Dyson. Well worth the money. I would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

We have a dyson as well and I love it... we have the now discontinued D18 (Slim) since we have mostly hard floors, and it does a really good job keeping up with the kids and cats


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

After 3 vacuums going kaput due to pet hair (and fairly quickly after buying them, even cleaning them out each use), I gave up on em. I had a Shark, Dirt Devil and I forget what brand the canister vac was.

In October, I went out and bought a super powered wet/dry vac, and I kid you not, it puts every other vacuum I've ever had TO SHAME!! Picks up everything! Though at times it'll actually lifts up the carpet (even sucked up a few carpet nails last week). HAHA 

This is what I got:


----------



## lshean (Jan 6, 2009)

I use a Oreck and couldn't be happier with it and the end result. You can get refubs at heartland america http://www.heartlandamerica.com/ for what you pay for a cheap vacuum.


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

I must be a cheapie! I bought a Eureka True Clean. It's not a Dyson,but it works well for me. It has a wide track rollers and other pet friendly parts,such as a Pet Power Paw,a small roller brush for cleaning stairs and upholstery.Didn't break the bank buying it,that's the good part about it.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I use a Eureka myself, and have not had any problems. And of course, I brush my girls a couple times a week, which really helps. Also, when I had Betty, I used the Furminator on her, and when I got all the dead coat out, the hair around the house decreased tremendously, and after that, all I had to do was brush her on occasion with a regular brush. Might want to try the Furminator, or an undercoat rake, to get all the hair that's been shed.


----------



## BaileyBerger (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a very expensive Royal vacuum years ago and it choked on Golden Retriever fur.

My current one is Dyson 15 Animal and it sucks  very well. I'd never buy anything else after using a Dyson. Leonbergers blow coat twice a year - tuffs of fur go everywhere. In between the blowing, they need brushing three times a week.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

How much are we talking for the Dyson? I have also killed three vacuums in the past 2 years, though one was killed by a chewed cord, not hair. I had the Bissell Pet Hair most recently and it was awful, the insides just burned up in a matter of months. I also borrowed a friends Kirby ($1000 vacuum) and it didn't fare much better. No permanent damage, but I had to return it in embarrassment when it got clogged with hair and I couldn't get it out. I'm thinking the shop vac sounds good, doubting I'll be able to afford the Dyson....


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

15 dogs, one house. One vacuum: Dyson

They're pricey but WORTH every penny.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

I use a Dyson Animal Vacuum too. The best vacuum ever, IMO. I love it! Couldn't live without it! 




sheltiemom said:


> How much are we talking for the Dyson? I have also killed three vacuums in the past 2 years, though one was killed by a chewed cord, not hair. I had the Bissell Pet Hair most recently and it was awful, the insides just burned up in a matter of months. I also borrowed a friends Kirby ($1000 vacuum) and it didn't fare much better. No permanent damage, but I had to return it in embarrassment when it got clogged with hair and I couldn't get it out. I'm thinking the shop vac sounds good, doubting I'll be able to afford the Dyson....


It's been awhile since I bought my Dyson but I believe I paid $450.00 for it on sale at Lowe's Home Improvement. I drove all over town but all the Lowe's in my area where sold out because they where on sale...... so I drove an hour to the next city to get mine..........I guess I could of just saved the money on gas and bought one full price.  Oh well, it was a fun drive anyway! In my area the going rate for a Dyson is $499.99 to $599.99. 

As for the shop vac's, I've heard they work pretty well too. My sister uses one and she has 5 dogs, cats, and kids all tracking stuff in. She lives on a farm. She has mostly tile and carpet in the bedrooms.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I checked out the dyson at walmart, it was $399 but not the animal one...I'm going to save up for it, it isn't as much as I thought it would be. I did go ahead and buy a shop vac, I needed one anyway since the litter spilling incident, and I love it, even though it isn't great for regular vacuuming of the carpets, I've found a million other uses for it already.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

The Dyson is the best by far! Paid over $500 for mine a few years ago, but well worth every cent. I don't have dog hair anywhere, because I have Poodles and a Shih Tzu, but, they do bring in sand and leaves and whatnot.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I have area rugs, of course, but the house is mostly hardwood. Does the Dyson animal do okay on hardwood or is there another Dyson that would be better?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Dyson does great on non-carpet floors. I actually use ours in our kennel building too. The main difference between the models (ie the animal) are just the attachments...so just find the model that has the attachements you'll use mose. The motor and everything else is the same. Different stores will carry different colors too...but they're all the same basic vac.

We've had ours for...oh....almost 5 years now. Paid about $400 I think....still works great!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

My entire first floor is hardwood, and I LOVE the dyson on it. It is a simple switch to change from hardwood to carpet, and I have never had it cause a scuff or scratch on the hardwood. Well worth the money. I used to buy new vacuums about once a year, for $100 or more because they kept breaking, losing suction, etc..Not anymore.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Aw...

I was going to be curious to see what people vacuumed their dogs with. 

Not that I could get Wally within 10 feet of one. 

I just use a basic vacuum cleaner. Non-shedding dog and low maintenance carpet ftw


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Dyson for me as well. My parents have had one for years and it's worked great with 4 dogs, three of whom shed. 

I've just got the two cats right now but with a Leo and Swissy pup heading home soon I know it will get a work out. 2 shedding cats are just the warm up .

I got mine for $250 by buying refurbished online. The place I got it from sent it with a 6 month warranty from Dyson and a 10 year motor warranty from the seller.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I was given a Hoover Windtunnel for free today, barely used, so I'll see how that goes for a while. When my husband loaded it into the car, I heard him mutter "You have no idea what you're in for..."


----------



## BigBlackDogGal (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone have a Roomba? I have a friend with one and it does a pretty good job of cleaning lab fur from the hardwood floors. It's good for maintenance but you'd still need a regular vacuum. I'm tempted to get one but I'm worried my dog would try to eat it!


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought a Bissell Pet Hair Eraser which works fine so long as the carpet isn't damp or have baking soda products on it. My Electrolux twin clean is in the shop for a repair that was caused by me, but that works fine also.

The worst was a Hoover Widepath that got clogged and rendered useless, but at least it was a cheap vacuum.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a Dyson animal. Love it!! I think I paid about $400 at Best Buys.


----------

